# Fort Fisher vs. Freeman Park



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Will be taking an overnight fishing trip with some buddies in October or November. Questions on Fort Fisher (south end Kure Beach) vs. Freeman Park (north end Carolina Beach). Trying to decide where to go based on:

Fires on beach:
• Fisher.........No
• Freeman......Yes (in a container)

Camping at night on beach (aka set up a tent):
• Fisher.........???
• Freeman......Yes 

Fishing all night on beach (aka sleep in truck):
• Fisher.........???
• Freeman......Yes 

Permits required:
• Fisher.........Yes, $10 day or $40 annual?
• Freeman......Yes, $10 day or $40 annual?

IMPORTANT, I like some 'elbow room' to fish. How crowded is it?
• Fisher.........Moderate this time of year?
• Freeman......Extreme? (even in Fall?) 

Length of beach that you can drive to find a fishing spot:
• Fisher.........4 miles?
• Freeman......1 mile?

Alcohol allowed on beach:
• Fisher.........???
• Freeman......Yes

Patrol by "the law":
• Fisher.........Moderate?
• Freeman......Heavy?

Please add info or correct any mistakes above.

What exactly is the procedure for purchasing permits for Freeman Park or Fort Fisher? Is it an automated system at the entrance, can I buy them online? I'm driving down on Friday evening, fishing overnight through Saturday afternoon...wondering how I can get the necessary permits?

Thanks much for any help or comments.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fort/Freeman*

I prefer the Fort myself. Much less crowded. Although the North end of Freeman park has been pretty hot the last couple of weeks. It is just a matter of time now.

To answer your questions:

Campng at night at the Fort: nope

Fish all night: yes. Can't sleep on the beach.
keep some rods out.

Permits are the same on both beaches.
*At the fort you have to go in the office and buy the permits. Freeman is automated.

Crowded: Fort: nope not generally crowded. You can get away from the crowd.
Freeman - yes very crowded and loud with partying.

Lenght of beach - you are pretty close.
The fort has much more beach but no inlet.

Alcohol: Freeman - Oh yeah. 
The fort: nope. A cold beer will get ya a ticket. Ask Firespider.

Patroled: Fort: not near as much.
Freeman - yes.

Like I said I prefer fishing at the Fort. But, I think more fish have been caught near the inlet at Freeman park so far this year.

Darin


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

What was the fine for open container on FF. Also do they fine you for having beer in the cooler but not open


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*CB versus Fort Fisher*

Finger mullet pretty much hit it on the head....

Beer on the south end? Sign says absoulutely no before you eve go out there...Its prohibitid.

By November, even the NOrth End of Cb should be less crowded though.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I can attest to that firespyder...I have been coming down to the North End every Thanksgiving for the past 4 yrs and it is typically not crowded at that time. A few surfers here and there, beach combers, and some fishermen. Not too many swimmers and a lot less party people.

It could be that everybody is having their family get togethers and nobody is hitting the beach that week. Whatever the case...less people, and there is always some fish in the surf :fishing:


----------



## HookedThumb (Jul 10, 2007)

So, I think I am gathering that Freeman Park is still crowded in mid-October. Is that only on the inlet, or the whole Freeman Park strand?


----------

